# Happy 31st Birthday Iko Uwais!



## Stickgrappler (Feb 14, 2014)

home sick, i missed this 



Belated birthday wishes to Iko Uwais who turned 31 2 days ago!

My way of celebrating, posted first set of 5 animated GIFs i made from the raid:  redemption










4 more here:


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/02/happy-31st-birthday-iko-uwais-raid.html


----------



## Stickgrappler (Feb 18, 2014)

4 more GIFs here:
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/02/pr-24-baton-and-knife-gifs-from-raid.html






2 more here:
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/02/the-raid-redemption-3rd-gif-set.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2014)

That is a great show.  Looking forward to his new movie coming out!


----------

